# Outbound



## SunnyShine

Hey all!

Hired on as outbound, starting soon. What's the turnover rate in this department? Not very many friendly faces. What's the culture like in DC?

Stay groovy,
- *Sunny* 🌹


----------



## BoxCutter

Welcome to TBR!


----------



## Black Sheep 214




----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Welcome.


----------



## Planosss enraged

Hey sunny, since no one is answering your questions and just saying welcome, like it means something. Can you do me a favor? After about a month of working at DC , can you post the answers to the questions you asked? So it can help someone in the future.
Thank you


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Planosss said:


> Hey sunny, since no one is answering your questions and just saying welcome, like it means something. Can you do me a favor? After about a month of working at DC , can you post the answers to the questions you asked? So it can help someone in the future.
> Thank you


They have another thread about it too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

60 hour weeks.


----------



## InboundDCguy

Turnover rate is high, especially since HQ took over hiring. There’s probably someone that quits/gets fired almost every day.
Culture varies greatly between buildings, departments, shifts. I’m sure you’ll get the feel for how your building operates during your first few days.
Most DCs have been on mandatory ot for the last month or more, and will continue to be until January, so happy faces are few and far between. The job itself is fine, but 50-60hr weeks for months straight in a physical job is exhausting.
FYI, for anonymity I’d change your post title to not be a specific DC, it narrows you down to a pretty small group (5-20 people probably).


----------



## Dcnewb4now

SunnyShine said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Hired on as outbound, starting soon. What's the turnover rate here? Not very many friendly faces. What's the culture like in DC?
> 
> Stay groovy,
> - *Sunny* 🌹


Outbound is a tuff department to do. Super physical and monotonous. The one department I’ve never done and never will. What’s starting pay like at that dc?  I wish we had/could have a thread comparing starting pay from dc to dc. Was thinking about transferring and that could help.


----------



## Luck

OB may be difficult work with occasionally impossible demands but it has a giant appeal, freedom.
No other department allows you such autonomy in how you operate provided you are keeping your lanes off yellow.


----------



## bornbluecollar

I'm in Outbound and start in two weeks.  That Orientation was a killer.  8 hours of repetition, but showed me alot of stuff I was even doing wrong on my other job.  Hot as hell too!


----------



## Luck

bornbluecollar said:


> I'm in Outbound and start in two weeks.  That Orientation was a killer.  8 hours of repetition, but showed me alot of stuff I was doing wrong on my other job.  Hot as hell too!


Welcome to OB! Its the hottest area in the building. Also gets to be the coldest if you live in an area with a proper winter. Your first week will be very easy and pleasant. Its the second week when the real test begins. Which key are you on?


----------



## bornbluecollar

Luck said:


> Welcome to OB! Its the hottest area in the building. Also gets to be the coldest if you live in an area with a proper winter. Your first week will be very easy and pleasant. Its the second week when the real test begins. Which key are you on?



A1: Sat, Sun,Mon. 6am-6pm after the 19th of Sept.


----------



## SunnyShine

Luck said:


> OB may be difficult work with occasionally impossible demands but it has a giant appeal, freedom.
> No other department allows you such autonomy in how you operate provided you are keeping your lanes off yellow.


I had my first day yesterday. I think I'll fit in just fine. Seems very fast paced, however as a fidgety spazz with years of previous warehouse experience, I think I'll meet expectations or exceed them (after ramp, of course!) Pretty nice that you'll be left alone most of the time unless you've got that light on. Going in for my 2nd day half-shift soon. Wish me luck!


----------



## Luck

SunnyShine said:


> I had my first day yesterday. I think I'll fit in just fine. Seems very fast paced, however as a fidgety spazz with years of previous warehouse experience, I think I'll meet expectations or exceed them (after ramp, of course!) Pretty nice that you'll be left alone most of the time unless you've got that light on. Going in for my 2nd day half-shift soon. Wish me luck!


Good luck! As long as you have the right mentality and a little physical strength its pretty easy work. Yeah some days suck but find me a job where that isn't the case. 
Best tip I can give a new guy: build smaller walls. Too many guys start out building walls that are double if not triple the size I build mine.


----------



## SunnyShine

Dcnewb4now said:


> Outbound is a tuff department to do. Super physical and monotonous. The one department I’ve never done and never will. What’s starting pay like at that dc?  I wish we had/could have a thread comparing starting pay from dc to dc. Was thinking about transferring and that could help.


I'm new and just dipping my toes in, but I believe this is a great position for people who are OCD and enjoy puzzles. Wish we could listen to some tunes, though 😞
Guess I'll just have to scare off all the old-heads with my awful renditions of Whitney Houston.
Watch out, B2.


----------



## SunnyShine

Luck said:


> Good luck! As long as you have the right mentality and a little physical strength its pretty easy work. Yeah some days suck but find me a job where that isn't the case.
> Best tip I can give a new guy: build smaller walls. Too many guys start out building walls that are double if not triple the size I build mine.


My trainer taught us to never build a wall higher than our outstretched arms while we're on the top step of the stool. Seems like a good place to start, what do you think Luck?


----------



## Luck

bornbluecollar said:


> A1: Sat, Sun,Mon. 6am-6pm after the 19th of Sept.


Congrats on getting a day shift. If you dont miss your weekends too much, only working 3 days a week is a dream. I give you the same advice I gave Sunnyshine but I also give you both the advice: don't chase yellows! It doesn't matter how good you are, some days they are unavoidable. The difference between someone being successful and someone struggling is how you handle it. If you stay in the lane you are in and (as quickly as you safely can) knock it down nearly all the way before proceeding to your next lane, you will be more successful long term than if you run to one door, do 10 boxes and take the yellow off, then run to your next door and do the same. We recently did a study and something stupid like 20% of the time we spend in doors is lost on walking between doors. It is the biggest source of lost time. Try to reduce it as much as possible!


----------



## Luck

SunnyShine said:


> My trainer taught us to never build a wall higher than our outstretched arms while we're on the top step of the stool. Seems like a good place to start, what do you think Luck?


That was a proper safe thing he instructed you to do  honestly as long as you aren't under 5'5 you shouldn't have any trouble stacking to the top of the trailer while on the stepstool. One of the biggest keys to getting to the next level is learning to scan your lane and see where a pocket of larger boxes is. I try to time it so that I have access to those boxes when I am finishing the top of my wall. 5 boxes of toilet paper will finish the top of the wall with much less effort than a couple dozen small boxes of shampoo bottles.


----------



## bornbluecollar

Luck said:


> Congrats on getting a day shift. If you dont miss your weekends too much, only working 3 days a week is a dream. I give you the same advice I gave Sunnyshine but I also give you both the advice: don't chase yellows! It doesn't matter how good you are, some days they are unavoidable. The difference between someone being successful and someone struggling is how you handle it. If you stay in the lane you are in and (as quickly as you safely can) knock it down nearly all the way before proceeding to your next lane, you will be more successful long term than if you run to one door, do 10 boxes and take the yellow off, then run to your next door and do the same. We recently did a study and something stupid like 20% of the time we spend in doors is lost on walking between doors. It is the biggest source of lost time. Try to reduce it as much as possible!



I'm 6'5'' with a large reach.  One of our safety instructors said," He won't have  hard time putting those boxes in," lol.  So you're saying go as fast as you can with one truck than after that's filled go to the other?  Gotcha'.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SunnyShine

UPDATE:
For any new outbound hires, please listen up.
It's hot. It's stressful. It's fast paced. Expect to get bruised up quite a bit at first. I have quite the collection on my legs. I struggle with depression, and yesterday I had thoughts of suicide. Broke down. Didn't feel like I could make it through the day, but I did. And I'll push through today, too. This job is not for wimps, and it'll test you. If you're nonchalant and don't stress easily, doors won't be so bad. The money? Still debating if it's worth it.
EDIT:
For any straight women or gay men out there... Plenty of eye candy, so that's a plus


----------



## FrankM0421

Day shifts seem to have plenty of beautiful women where I am compared to the late\night shifts.  Either working higher up or working hard because they made mistakes in life.  A lot of fit legs and behinds as a result of the work.  Lot's of meat for them to choose from and boy do they go through meat...


----------



## Dcnewb4now

FrankM0421 said:


> Day shifts seem to have plenty of beautiful women where I am compared to the late\night shifts.  Either working higher up or working hard because they made mistakes in life.  A lot of fit legs and behinds as a result of the work.  Lot's of meat for them to choose from and boy do they go through meat...


Oh the stories I’ve heard from outbound. False walls, hanky panky etc.


----------



## bornbluecollar

My first day was good.  They stuck us all in depal, 3 people were missing.  We were going too fast and they had to stop the machine.  Everybody wanted to stay and do our 12, but the OM said naw.  The managers are way better than my other job, that's for sure.  Heat didn't bother us, we had about 3 fans facing us, you get use to it.  May start going back to the gym again to get my strength up again, was getting weak when those 60 pound boxes came!


----------



## Luck

Oh God please never make the mistake of getting involved with a female at Targét. So many sexual harassment based firings and lawsuits ongoing at my DC.


----------



## bornbluecollar

Luck said:


> Oh God please never make the mistake of getting involved with a female at Targét. So many sexual harassment based firings and lawsuits ongoing at my DC.



100 percent!  As my mentor always said," Never shit where you eat."  I admit, the women looked good at the DC, very fit bodies, but naw I've had issues with women at my previous jobs and always ended up not being good.


----------



## Luck

SunnyShine said:


> UPDATE:
> For any new outbound hires .... I had thoughts of suicide. Broke down. Didn't feel like I could make it through the day, but I did.


I'm sorry to hear that. Some days they really just pull everything out of you and your stuck trying to figure out how to get the energy to finish the last couple of hours. 
If it makes you feel better, on those days everyone is feeling the pressure. 
On days like those you will find me flipping the bird at the sorter, singing how much I dont want to be there, and daydreaming about my plan to hop on an RC and drive right out the building with it to escape. 
That said, is there anything in particular you found you were struggling with? Maybe I can offer a few more pointers.


----------



## RWTM

Cruisin down the wing in my PRT & realized the stores _now_ have a new color associated with them. Does any TM know what exactly that association is 👀
	

	
	
		
		



		
			



(The PRT that bounces)​


----------



## RWTM

bornbluecollar said:


> As my mentor always said," Never shit where you eat."


How do you get a mentor again?


----------



## Gabrigawr

RWTM said:


> Cruisin down the wing in my PRT & realized the stores _now_ have a new color associated with them. Does any TM know what exactly that association is 👀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The PRT that bounces)​


What are the colors you are seeing? My DC has had colors for awhile now


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> What are the colors you are seeing? My DC has had colors for awhile now


 🔴🟡🟢🔵


----------



## Gabrigawr

Similar to ours minus the blue. We have 🔴🟠🟡🟢 @RWTM


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> Similar to ours minus the blue. We have 🔴🟠🟡🟢 @RWTM


Same I was wrong


----------



## Gabrigawr

RWTM said:


> Same I was wrong


Ah ok so the colors are associated to the rating of how busy that store is. 🔴 Is an A to A++ door which means it's one of the busiest doors, 🟠 is a B door which means it's a pretty busy door/store, 🟡 is a C door and 🟢 is a D door. 🔴 Busiest store 🟢 slowest door. If they are used the same way in your DC as they are in mine I am not too much of a fan of them because they are based off the stores yearly sales, meaning for the YEAR that store is an A door but for the month it can be a D door because said store isn't busy that month and vice versa, D hitting like an A door. A++ doors will just always be busy.


----------



## Hal

RWTM said:


> How do you get a mentor again?


I think they mean tm mentor. Someone who's not a full trainer but can teach portions of the job.


----------



## RWTM

Hal said:


> I think they mean tm mentor. Someone who's not a full trainer but can teach portions of the job.


My OM is my mentor. They approved it today! Also completed my part of the Trainer Expectation Guidelines & Interest form. Sent an iCloud link of the completed part of my portion to my Senior Operation Manager, Operations Manager/Mentor, Training Operations Manager, Training Specialist, ICQA Leader, and Continuous Improvement Manager.


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> Ah ok so the colors are associated to the rating of how busy that store is. 🔴 Is an A to A++ door which means it's one of the busiest doors, 🟠 is a B door which means it's a pretty busy door/store, 🟡 is a C door and 🟢 is a D door. 🔴 Busiest store 🟢 slowest door. If they are used the same way in your DC as they are in mine I am not too much of a fan of them because they are based off the stores yearly sales, meaning for the YEAR that store is an A door but for the month it can be a D door because said store isn't busy that month and vice versa, D hitting like an A door. A++ doors will just always be busy.


™️


----------



## Gabrigawr

RWTM said:


> Out with the Star ratings I see. DOES ANY TM OF TARGET OR CORPORATE KNOW HOW TO COMMUNICATE. This company is fucking ridiculous


Oh man we've been doing the colors for as long as I've been with Target. It's interesting your building didn't do it. Not just a lack of communication but the lack of consistency.


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> Oh man we've been doing the colors for as long as I've been with Target. It's interesting your building didn't do it. Not just a lack of communication but the lack of consistency.


Im truly embarrassed to see how my key/dept went down the shithole. We had an A team. We don’t even have a team now. Hell we only have 1 lead and they cover Depal. Plus they have been there for less then I have. So ya we have a new OM (They have serious potential) who is still learning Target and a lead who stays in Depal and a trainer who does plan and acts as a lead. I have new hires trying to open up their own dock doors!!!🚧🚨. Need to talk to the director asap


----------



## Gabrigawr

RWTM said:


> Im truly embarrassed to see how my key/dept went down the shithole. We had an A team. We don’t even have a team now. Hell we only have 1 lead and they cover Depal. Plus they have been there for less then I have. So ya we have a new OM (They have serious potential) who is still learning Target and a lead who stays in Depal and a trainer who does plan and acts as a lead. I have new hires trying to open up their own dock doors!!!🚧🚨. Need to talk to the director asap


Yea I would say my whole building went downhill in the past years. That trainer who acts like a lead are they actually good at it? Or just doing it to kiss ass? I would assume if they are going to pre shift and making plans they should be a lead unless they aren't doing it because they truly want to and just using it as means to an end. Your DC isn't allowed to open their own dock doors? We train all of our team members in lanes how to do it so the closer just closes it and they open it


----------



## Hal

RWTM said:


> Im truly embarrassed to see how my key/dept went down the shithole. We had an A team. We don’t even have a team now. Hell we only have 1 lead and they cover Depal. Plus they have been there for less then I have. So ya we have a new OM (They have serious potential) who is still learning Target and a lead who stays in Depal and a trainer who does plan and acts as a lead. I have new hires trying to open up their own dock doors!!!🚧🚨. Need to talk to the director asap


Your building sounds like it's just gone rogue. The DC version of ASANTS.

There's a lot of buildings that have building-specific rules and standards that they created themselves ages ago. But they're not written anywhere and the person who came up with them is long gone. 

So you have all these different generations of standards that don't work together if they work at all, and you have all these people trying to follow different standards and rules that aren't documented anywhere.

2022 is all about standardization. If its not written in the standard work bundles or listed in the safety standards, its not real and it doesn't exist.


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> Yea I would say my whole building went downhill in the past years. That trainer who acts like a lead are they actually good at it? Or just doing it to kiss ass? I would assume if they are going to pre shift and making plans they should be a lead unless they aren't doing it because they truly want to and just using it as means to an end. Your DC isn't allowed to open their own dock doors? We train all of our team members in lanes how to do it so the closer just closes it and they open it


The trainer I’m referring to has potential to be one of the best trainers my key could see. Just needs to be shown the right way. My key has trainers with years of experience and has trainers that are “newer” TM’s that need to be shown the correct way. Or that’s how I feel especially when they start training TM’s for functions that require more experience such as QC, Sorter/Mezz, or even RWTM. No or so I thought. Only a QC can open or close a dock door regardless of the dock light. Our yard had a fatality within the last year and half. Also I know we have a third party company for the yard and the drivers. Or so I thought. Whenever I see a truck close by I honk cuz I probably closed that door the right way 😉🦺🏎 cuz when I’m QC I have yard management lit up with my Z #… haha


----------



## RWTM

RWTM said:


> Cruisin down the wing in my PRT & realized the stores _now_ have a new color associated with them. Does any TM know what exactly that association is 👀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The PRT that bounces)​


GPM’ers know


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

Gabrigawr said:


> Yea I would say my whole building went downhill in the past years. That trainer who acts like a lead are they actually good at it? Or just doing it to kiss ass? I would assume if they are going to pre shift and making plans they should be a lead unless they aren't doing it because they truly want to and just using it as means to an end. Your DC isn't allowed to open their own dock doors? We train all of our team members in lanes how to do it so the closer just closes it and they open it


We do this also, train everyone on opening trailers.


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> We do this also, train everyone on opening trailers.


See we used to do that. Now because the docks are so dangerous the QC or LWW is responsible for opening trailer doors. We have check lists and certain things to look for.


----------



## RWTM

SunnyShine said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Hired on as outbound, starting soon. What's the turnover rate in this department? Not very many friendly faces. What's the culture like in DC?
> 
> Stay groovy,
> - *Sunny* 🌹


Sunny OB is the best department there is. Aka Shipping wing. It might be a little sore at first but muscle memory about after a month. I can’t imagine doing another department as I’m about to be capped. RWTM doing quality by door 18 will help you. They are always nice TM’s. Plus OB TM’s get to drive the Scissor and operate the A Sort.


----------



## RWTM

SunnyShine said:


> I'm new and just dipping my toes in, but I believe this is a great position for people who are OCD and enjoy puzzles. Wish we could listen to some tunes, though 😞
> Guess I'll just have to scare off all the old-heads with my awful renditions of Whitney Houston.
> Watch out, B2.


Jenga pros. B2 is where the love is at 💪🏻


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

RWTM said:


> See we used to do that. Now because the docks are so dangerous the QC or LWW is responsible for opening trailer doors. We have check lists and certain things to look for.


We have dock checklists and what not. But i fear this might be what we end up doing if we keep getting calls over the radio about red lights from dispatch. Higher ups are marking each one called over the radio a near miss beecccccause of a couple of *almost* injuries. But we also have new closers who forget to F1 sometimea 🙃


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> Oh man we've been doing the colors for as long as I've been with Target. It's interesting your building didn't do it. Not just a lack of communication but the lack of consistency.


We just started.


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> We have dock checklists and what not. But i fear this might be what we end up doing if we keep getting calls over the radio about red lights from dispatch. Higher ups are marking each one called over the radio a near miss beecccccause of a couple of *almost* injuries. But we also have new closers who forget to F1 sometimea 🙃


Ya I bust different QC’s “forgetting” all the time. It’s BS because it screws up the board. That actually makes me really mad when I bust someone doing this. Someone I thought I trusted. When you contact dispatch I ussually with contact the Yard Coordinator but if no reply I contact the Truck Gate. Let me tell you what, if AP or TSS comes over the radio and asks for a cut you better stop what you’re doing break that lane down back that extendo out and close that door. That’s the QC’s responsibility. They become the QC’s new chain of command till they get it closed.


----------



## NKG

Wtft who brought this tread out of the grave? Oh wait Jake JR 😳


----------



## RWTM

NKG said:


> Wtft who brought this tread out of the grave? Oh wait Jake JR 😳


™️


----------



## Luck

Does hour guys DCs still have the little switch that flips between red/green lights?? We have almost zero problems with lights but we also switched to an electronic key sytem that locks if the yard driver goes to pull and vice versa.


----------



## RWTM

Luck said:


> Does hour guys DCs still have the little switch that flips between red/green lights?? We have almost zero problems with lights but we also switched to an electronic key sytem that locks if the yard driver goes to pull and vice versa.


At door 16 * I think. It’s a turn knob. The other ones are bolt and chain. Are you referring to the dock light? Goes green when the outside pin is in…


----------



## Gabrigawr

Luck said:


> Does hour guys DCs still have the little switch that flips between red/green lights?? We have almost zero problems with lights but we also switched to an electronic key sytem that locks if the yard driver goes to pull and vice versa.


My DC has had the keys for about over a year now. It's more of a safety issue since we've had a few times where the drivers had hooked up to the wrong trailers and ripped extendos out but yea if the key outside is out you can't open the trailer unless you are E&F and bypass it. It's a real safe comfort knowing the driver can't take you when you hear them hook up to a trailer next you.


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> My DC has had the keys for about over a year now. It's more of a safety issue since we've had a few times where the drivers had hooked up to the wrong trailers and ripped extendos out but yea if the key outside is out you can't open the trailer unless you are E&F and bypass it. It's a real safe comfort knowing the driver can't take you when you hear them hook up to a trailer next you.


Safety first always but close calls happen all the time. I’ve survived some scary stuff not intentional. All our doors in OB at my RDC are using the key and chain tho. Yard saftey + dock saftey is a huge priority at my RDC. Casualties can happen if not being safe. I tell all the TM’s when I’m QC I’ll open and close your door in a timely manner. I don’t want a TM to have a saftey incident or cause another TM to have one or get a corrective action for a non-negotiable.


----------



## RWTM

Luck said:


> Does hour guys DCs still have the little switch that flips between red/green lights?? We have almost zero problems with lights but we also switched to an electronic key sytem that locks if the yard driver goes to pull and vice versa.


Do you guys have problems with the yellow lights coming on for longer than 7 minutes when lines are full? This light would be located above the start of the belt or at the and of the lane dangling?


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

RWTM said:


> Ya I bust different QC’s “forgetting” all the time. It’s BS because it screws up the board. That actually makes me really mad when I bust someone doing this. Someone I thought I trusted. When you contact dispatch I ussually with contact the Yard Coordinator but if no reply I contact the Truck Gate. Let me tell you what, if AP or TSS comes over the radio and asks for a cut you better stop what you’re doing break that lane down back that extendo out and close that door. That’s the QC’s responsibility. They become the QC’s new chain of command till they get it closed.


I wish our closers actually kept themselves busy. We can’t budget for QCs but I’m usually out of staffing usually for auditing but with my downtime I’m actively doing something to better the team. We had a very low plan last night so I was on an RC going through every quad stacking pipo to clear aisles, assisting closets with cuts, helping TMs bring in team lift, helping them bring in their pallets. While the closers just sit at the desk at startup with the LWW. I could not do that. Standing in one spot drives me nuts.


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I wish our closers actually kept themselves busy. We can’t budget for QCs but I’m usually out of staffing usually for auditing but with my downtime I’m actively doing something to better the team. We had a very low plan last night so I was on an RC going through every quad stacking pipo to clear aisles, assisting closets with cuts, helping TMs bring in team lift, helping them bring in their pallets. While the closers just sit at the desk at startup with the LWW. I could not do that. Standing in one spot drives me nuts.


Me too


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I wish our closers actually kept themselves busy. We can’t budget for QCs but I’m usually out of staffing usually for auditing but with my downtime I’m actively doing something to better the team. We had a very low plan last night so I was on an RC going through every quad stacking pipo to clear aisles, assisting closets with cuts, helping TMs bring in team lift, helping them bring in their pallets. While the closers just sit at the desk at startup with the LWW. I could not do that. Standing in one spot drives me nuts.


I can’t stand in one spot either. What pipo is allowed to be double stacked? Aisles are in the WH. Do you mean lanes?


----------



## WHS

RWTM said:


> I can’t stand in one spot either. What pipo is allowed to be double stacked? Aisles are in the WH. Do you mean lanes?


He’s talking about out of area PIPO located in bulk aisles in the wing.  We do the same thing in our DC.  Auto rebin wiped out a bunch of our bulk locations so we make do with whatever we can


----------



## RWTM

WHS said:


> He’s talking about out of area PIPO located in bulk aisles in the wing.  We do the same thing in our DC.  Auto rebin wiped out a bunch of our bulk locations so we make do with whatever we can


We took out the aisles in the wing thank god. They are back on the 100 dock. There’s still signs hanging up if you pay attention.


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I wish our closers actually kept themselves busy. We can’t budget for QCs but I’m usually out of staffing usually for auditing but with my downtime I’m actively doing something to better the team. We had a very low plan last night so I was on an RC going through every quad stacking pipo to clear aisles, assisting closets with cuts, helping TMs bring in team lift, helping them bring in their pallets. While the closers just sit at the desk at startup with the LWW. I could not do that. Standing in one spot drives me nuts.


How do you guys handle TL and what’s the new standard say?


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

RWTM said:


> I can’t stand in one spot either. What pipo is allowed to be double stacked? Aisles are in the WH. Do you mean lanes?


Yes I mean lanes!



WHS said:


> He’s talking about out of area PIPO located in bulk aisles in the wing.  We do the same thing in our DC.  Auto rebin wiped out a bunch of our bulk locations so we make do with whatever we can


she* but i actually meant lanes, whoops!


RWTM said:


> How do you guys handle TL and what’s the new standard say?


TL is walked to the trailer door, we encourage them to bring it into the trailer but not everyone is perfect and brings a piece in every time you’re walking into the trailer. Mentors, trainers, LWW, and OMs are to call a stop work authority if there are 5+ pieces of TL outside of a trailer. Team member cannot continue to work in that trailer until it’s all worked into the trailer to adhere to the “keeping your work area clean” part of the standard. It’s not the standard in all DCs but it was our countermeasure to our most recent serious injury.


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Yes I mean lanes!
> 
> 
> she* but i actually meant lanes, whoops!
> 
> TL is walked to the trailer door, we encourage them to bring it into the trailer but not everyone is perfect and brings a piece in every time you’re walking into the trailer. Mentors, trainers, LWW, and OMs are to call a stop work authority if there are 5+ pieces of TL outside of a trailer. Team member cannot continue to work in that trailer until it’s all worked into the trailer to adhere to the “keeping your work area clean” part of the standard. It’s not the standard in all DCs but it was our countermeasure to our most recent serious injury.


Your an LWW OB she?! If so you a boss.
everything  you said 💯%

I’m a (He, Him, His) and OB WW


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

RWTM said:


> Your an LWW OB she?! If so you a boss.
> everything  you said 💯%
> 
> I’m a (He, Him, His) and OB WW


Yes, a she! Hard to come by in the warehouse. Technically back up LWW but I’m on track to become an OM (fingers crossed, I give my SOM my decision tonight)


----------



## Luck

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Yes, a she! Hard to come by in the warehouse. Technically back up LWW but I’m on track to become an OM (fingers crossed, I give my SOM my decision tonight)


Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## WHS

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Yes, a she! Hard to come by in the warehouse. Technically back up LWW but I’m on track to become an OM (fingers crossed, I give my SOM my decision tonight)


Good luck to you

We have a lot of women in our outbound.  One girl who throws pallet side of depal is a legit 90lbs but she throws pallets besides dudes 3x her size.  We’re all in awe of her / a little in love.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

Luck said:


> Hope it goes well for you!





WHS said:


> Good luck to you
> 
> We have a lot of women in our outbound.  One girl who throws pallet side of depal is a legit 90lbs but she throws pallets besides dudes 3x her size.  We’re all in awe of her / a little in love.


Thank you guys! We have a girl like that on A2, we haven’t been mandated overtime in a while so I miss her 😭😭 B2 is very slim, and some of the women are actually leaving because it’s just too much. Which, is understandable. But the physical strength comes with the job, just gotta keep working at it


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Yes, a she! Hard to come by in the warehouse. Technically back up LWW but I’m on track to become an OM (fingers crossed, I give my SOM my decision tonight)


Congratulations! That’s so cool to hear! You have no idea how jelly I am! Those are goalz. I hope you get a promotion you deserve it!


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Thank you guys! We have a girl like that on A2, we haven’t been mandated overtime in a while so I miss her 😭😭 B2 is very slim, and some of the women are actually leaving because it’s just too much. Which, is understandable. But the physical strength comes with the job, just gotta keep working at it


My first OM was a she and I learned everything from her. Thankful I am forever. I have every gift she gave in appreciation. We were ranked nationally. 19’


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

RWTM said:


> My first OM was a she and I learned everything from her. Thankful I am forever.


Same, a she 6 years younger than me and a college intern-turned OM. The conversation went well! I have a timeline and it’s approaching pretty quick.


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Same, a she 6 years younger than me and a college intern-turned OM. The conversation went well! I have a timeline and it’s approaching pretty quick.


I’ve been told by great tenured Senior Leaders that it’s all about the interview. It matters the most and how you can provide real experiences. I found out the hard way. Interview every time. They have interview profiles on you for specific roles. A LWW being one.


----------



## RWTM

WHS said:


> He’s talking about out of area PIPO located in bulk aisles in the wing.  We do the same thing in our DC.  Auto rebin wiped out a bunch of our bulk locations so we make do with whatever we can


🤓


----------



## WHS

RWTM said:


> Why wouldn’t you consolidate


What?


----------



## Hal

WHS said:


> What?


This is me all the time.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

RWTM said:


> I’ve been told by great tenured Senior Leaders that it’s all about the interview. It matters the most and how you can provide real experiences. I found out the hard way. Interview every time. They have interview profiles on you for specific roles. A LWW being one.


I didn’t have much interview prep for LWW but he said based on my last interview (which he wasn’t there for so assuming he looked at the profile so to speak) I’ll have no issues when I interview first week of May. Pretty sure I’m interviewing with the same guy I interviewed with for LWW so this should be a piece of cake


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

WHS said:


> Good luck to you
> 
> We have a lot of women in our outbound.  One girl who throws pallet side of depal is a legit 90lbs but she throws pallets besides dudes 3x her size.  We’re all in awe of her / a little in love.





RWTM said:


> Congratulations! That’s so cool to hear! You have no idea how jelly I am! Those are goalz. I hope you get a promotion you deserve it!



I got it you guys, thank you!


----------



## Luck

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I got it you guys, thank you!


Congratulations. Hope you do well!


----------



## Avocadioo

Is outbound still the best department in all of the warehouse?!


----------



## Avocadioo

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I got it you guys, thank you!


I’d like to see more women fill Lead Warehouse Worker position.


----------



## ItChecksOut

Avocadioo said:


> Is outbound still the best department in all of the warehouse?!


Never has been.


----------

